
Ask HN: Trustworthy SMS direct carrier billing - SaxoAnglo
Looking for a trustworthy direct carrier billing that will pay me without having to chase them, having done a search, it seems to be a very scammy industry.<p>Billings in the US, UK and EU.
======
Nextgrid
The whole industry around carriers is scummy. Don’t go there.

Any reason you can’t take card payments instead?

